# Barbara and Her New Skin



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

This is what happened when I took these...
























.... and made a custom SkinIt skin for Barbara (my Kindle 2) (pictures taken with my crappy phone camera)

















Batgirl and Barbara-Gordon-as-Oracle are original digital art shamelessly stolen from by local artist Robert Bradley.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't you love that you have a unique skin that is completely yours?  
deb


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

drenee said:


> Don't you love that you have a unique skin that is completely yours?
> deb


True.. until someone takes what I did and makes it better hehehee


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Yours will still be unique! Very nice.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

cool


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That looks very nice!


----------

